# Religion and Type - An MBTI Perspective



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been already posted before, and I'm not sure if this is the correct place to put it [noobness ftw], but I just want to show you guys this article that I found a few weeks ago:


*Religion and Type - An MBTI Perspective*

_by Stephen DeGrace_

Originally posted on the Yahoo Groups INFJ list and reposted on infp-general

*Introduction*

In the decades since its inception, Myers Briggs personality typing has revolutionised many areas of our lives due to its ability to comprehensively explain human behaviour and interaction. Today, the Myers Briggs-savvy amongst us are using the MBTI to pick the perfect career for them, and the perfect mate. The applications of Myers Briggs typing are truly far-reaching and transformative.

This has naturally been a smashing success. You might think that with all this progress we have tapped out the MBTI for new applications. You would be wrong. Not only can the MBTI pick the perfect job and the perfect mate for you, scientifically performing vital tasks that used to be a matter of brute trial and error, it can offer critical guidance in other areas of your life as well. One such area which has not been sufficiently explored until now is the matter of choosing the right religion for you. In the past, people used to select their faith based on unscientific criteria such as their parents' religion, or if you're an NF which cult all your hippie friends thought was "groovy" that week. This has obvious drawbacks.

Not all religions are suitable for all people. In fact, just as with careers, particular types are best suited to particular religions. And particular religions are best suited to certain types. The result of the present state of affairs is that millions languish in religions that don't suit them, like square pegs in round holes. Similarly, churches are filled with dozens of people who don't fit in and just make trouble.

As a Myers Briggs type expert I am here to fill in this important void and publish a guide that will revolutionise society and contribute to human happiness by helping people avoid wasting years of their lives in religions that aren't right for them. The final draft is not ready yet, but as a service to society I am publishing a quick summary.

*Religions by Type*

*Artisans (SP)*

Artisans all have ADHD, and so should select religions which are dramatic, colourful and fun. Something a bit kooky and extreme would be a bonus. Es should select something that they can throw their energy and flair into without having to engage in any discipline and study. Charismatic Protestantism is an excellent example. I's can select something more involved.

ISTP: Select something hardcore, preferably where you get to smite the enemies of God. Extremist Fundamentalist Islam is currently a popular choice.

ISFP: Select a religion based on whether its art or music appeals to you. High Episcopalianism or Catholocism are good for theatre and classical music. Avoid anything tacky.

ESFP: Pentacostalism.

ESTP: You are hellbound anyway, so don't bother. Just sleep in.

*Guardians (SJ)*

Guardians want to live dry, regimented lives. Guardians should select regimented, controlling religions with lots of rules that they seek to impose on others. The ideal choice would be a religion that is illogical and inconsistent yet impossible to argue down due to the sheer energy and stubbornness of their proponents. In selecting a religion, Guardians should temper the ideal choice for their type by the fact that for Guardians, Mom and Dad's religion _is_ ideal, provided it is a good Guardian religion.

ISTJ: Methodism, or some other form of Protestant Christianity, as long as it is dry.

ISFJ: Judaism, Conservative or Orthodox

ESFJ: Catholocism

ESTJ: Islam, mainstream

*Rationals (NT)*

These types are basically Godless and evil. Their choice of "faith" should reflect that.

INTP: INTPs are always right, therefore they should skip right to atheism, with an option on immortality as a simulation in a computer of unimaginable complexity at the end of time as proven by the laws of physics.

INTJ: Objectivism. Ayn Rand is your gal.

ENTP: You are also always right, yet like all EPs lack an attention span. Try agnosticism, and try not thinking about it too much.

ENTJ: Religion has its uses. Money, power and easy access to willing sex partners leap immediately to mind. Try starting your own cult. The exact type of cult should be determined by your background and aesthetic tastes, and by the exploitable pre-existing inclinations of the pathetic sheep-people who surround you.

*Idealists (NF)*

The correct religions for NFs are flakey "spiritual" ones, such as Wicca or Zen. If you are an NF, you should select the proper religion for you from the list below. If for some reason the correct choice for your type is not practical for you, try and compromise by wearing funky clothes, eschewing deodorant, and keeping lots of magic shit around your appartment, like Tarot cards. Smoking lots of weed is a nice touch as well.

INFP: Wicca, especially Celtic paganism. Also possibly Druidism, but not Asatru.

INFJ: Zen Buddhism.

ENFP: "Ecclectic paganism." No one expects you to have an attention span, so just go with the "smoking weed and buying magic crystals" option.

ENFJ: Hare Krishna


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice. All NT's dismiss the archetypal God with this! Get 'em!


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

supermarionbros said:


> If for some reason the correct choice for your type is not practical for you, try and compromise by wearing funky clothes, eschewing deodorant, and keeping lots of magic shit around your appartment, like Tarot cards. Smoking lots of weed is a nice touch as well.


Haha I love it. Classic.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

But...but...but...I don't wanna be a flake!:crying:


----------



## Kaarna (Dec 29, 2009)

mutton said:


> But...but...but...I don't wanna be a flake!:crying:


There there.. It's not that bad being a flake. You can be a snow flake or even a corn flake, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

My ENFP friend actually said to a teacher once that she was pagan, before she got suspended or something, it was a story she was telling us. Personally it seems like she was just trying to show off, in my view, though if she saw this I'm sure she would agree - with the post not with me. Maybe with me, though the post definitely.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

> Artisans all have ADHD, and so should select religions which are dramatic, colourful and fun. Something a bit kooky and extreme would be a bonus. Es should select something that they can throw their energy and flair into without having to engage in any discipline and study. Charismatic Protestantism is an excellent example. I's can select something more involved.


Hey, I don't have AD... Hey look, someone posted something on Facebook!



> ESTP: You are hellbound anyway, so don't bother. Just sleep in.


:crazy:

Oh how true. :tongue:


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Eh.

1. I believe in God because evolution can't explain where the scientific and moral laws came from, and because evolution is utterly stupid.
1. I'm a Christian thanks to C.S. Lewis's logic.
2. I would never go into something as fakey and insubstantial as paganism.
3. If anything out of the NF's, I would be a Zen Buddhist, which is NOT flakey.

I'm a philosopher, so have a bit.

Cheers.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

> *INFJ:* Zen Buddhism.


LOL, how about a Secular Humanist with Buddhist leanings? :laughing:


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

supermarionbros said:


> ENFP: "Ecclectic paganism." No one expects you to have an attention span, so just go with the "smoking weed and buying magic crystals" option.


hahaha, I'm wondering if I'm ENFP again.
I have been a big flake in the past. googling Wiccan symbols, drawing my natal chart, "WAIT, LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT YOUR MALIGNED CHAKRAS!" :laughing:


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

TaylorS said:


> LOL, how about a Secular Humanist with Buddhist leanings? :laughing:


I think ENFPs and INFPs would be better typed as some sort of humanist. I lean somewhat in that direction.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

> ENTJ: Religion has its uses. Money, power and easy access to willing sex partners leap immediately to mind. Try starting your own cult. The exact type of cult should be determined by your background and aesthetic tastes, and by the exploitable pre-existing inclinations of the pathetic sheep-people who surround you.


Too much work. Utilizing already available cults (religions) is much easier. ; ]

But to be honest, I hope this won't offend people_ that_ much; I'm agnostic partly because I've yet to decide which one would offer me the best deal. So far I'm leaning to Catholicism because it's the prettiest.


----------



## zombie89 (Jan 27, 2010)

ESTP: You are hellbound anyway said:


> ow:laughing:


----------



## MaddieRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmm...I'm an INTP, and I consider myself Agnostic. But I have considered Atheism as well. Great post! Thanks for sharing!:laughing:


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

cbelle said:


> Eh.
> 
> 1. I believe in God because evolution can't explain where the scientific and moral laws came from, and because evolution is utterly stupid.


I'm not going to get into an argument about if evolution is true or not, as this isn't the place and if I did that all the time I would have no life, but evolution is not a philosophical system. It is a biological system which describes how organisms have changed since the first organism has existed. It would be like saying gravity can't explain where scientific and moral laws come from :wink:.

I myself am an agnostic, and the description for ENTP fits me perfectly


----------



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. =] 
Also, I don't want to be a flake either... especially a dandruff flake. Eww. D:



Vanitas said:


> But to be honest, I hope this won't offend people_ that_ much; I'm agnostic partly because I've yet to decide which one would offer me the best deal.


I hope it won't offend others too, because I just wanted to post this up just for the fun of it, and to see the reactions from others after reading it. =P



MaddieRaine said:


> Hmm...I'm an INTP, and I consider myself Agnostic. But I have considered Atheism as well. Great post! Thanks for sharing!:laughing:


No problem!


----------



## crchirino (Jan 23, 2010)

Kaarna said:


> There there.. It's not that bad being a flake. You can be a snow flake or even a corn flake, the possibilities are endless!


Being a snow-flake sounds fabulous. 

And I definitely have a lot of magic "shit" in my apartment. Tarot cards - check.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Alistair said:


> I'm not going to get into an argument about if evolution is true or not, as this isn't the place and if I did that all the time I would have no life, but evolution is not a philosophical system. It is a biological system which describes how organisms have changed since the first organism has existed. It would be like saying gravity can't explain where scientific and moral laws come from :wink:.
> 
> I myself am an agnostic, and the description for ENTP fits me perfectly


I was about to go on a rant about that but I didn't want to start a fight (yes, that's my Fe talking...).


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

This is very stereotypical but there is some merit.

The SP believes: "I don't really have much time to think about religion."
The SJ believes: "One religion is true."
The NT believes: "No religion is true."
The NF believes: "All religions are true."


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I am a pentecostal, My opposite letters 

Though Objectivism rings true as well I suppose... dont know why it's listed as a religion though.

I believe in Evolution (sort of), becuase it is useful. I think the argument of Science Vs. Religion is silly. Once you get past that really, Atheism is a phillosophy, abstract just like any other phillosophy.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Notice to ESTPs: I'll meet you at that other place. Whoever gets there first, start the party.  Losing My Religion and Sympathy for the Devil might be a little over the top, though.


er...I have tarot cards, but it's my INFP friend's fault. :laughing:


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm a weak, agnostic and explicit atheist. I don't believe in God because there is insufficient proof, but I don't believe in his nonexistence either. I would never say God doesn't exist, but then I don't say unicorns don't exist either :tongue:


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

> INTP: INTPs are always right, therefore they should skip right to atheism, with an option on immortality as a simulation in a computer of unimaginable complexity at the end of time as proven by the laws of physics.


I saw this and my first thought was "goddamn it." Got me. :dry: 

I have no idea how you managed to get atheism and transhumanism, though. I never even talk about transhumanism because I think it has about a 40% chance of being wrong and that's enough to worry me.


----------



## HeartlySerious (Jan 2, 2010)

Hhahaa xD awww, that's rough on the idealists.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

I dont really have a "religion." I dont mean to start a fight, and i know that religion, like politics, can be a very sensitive area for some folks. I dont think we need a "god" for there to be morals. human society in general creates the "morals" we have in our life. Perhaps early peoples attatched their religion to their moral standards to make it more acceptable or harder to argue (think of divine right: you cant argue with whatever the king is doing, the king was appoited by god!) I think that we are in charge of our own lives and what we make of it. Not to dig at you religious folks out there, but I think we should believe in what actually exists, not something that we have no proof of. Medicine is known to cure sickness. Does praying? there is really no proof, therefore we should not trust in it because there is a pretty fair chance it does nothing what so ever.

Sorry to ramble on so much, just wanted to make myself clear. And if you are offended by my beliefs, I am sorry you feel that way.

and as an ISTJ, I am kinda stuck, as it were, in this view point. so theres really no chance to persuade me otherwise.:tongue:


----------



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

Persephone said:


> I'm a weak, agnostic and explicit atheist. I don't believe in God because there is insufficient proof, but I don't believe in his nonexistence either. I would never say God doesn't exist, but then I don't say unicorns don't exist either :tongue:


THIS. IS ME AT THE MOMENT.

As of now, I claim myself as a very confused agnostic, because, like you, I don't believe in his non-existence, but at the same time, am confused if God, or something else, is actually out there. I've been raised in a Christian family, but the more I got to know the world a bit more, the more I grew out of that religion. There are also some things that I don't agree with in Christianity as well, such as sharing the Gospel to other people [and as an introvert, I don't like doing that at all and feel pressured to do it], its views on homosexuality [as if it's a VERY VERY bad thing], etc.

I also end up interested in learning a bit more about other religions and, umm, rather NF kind of stuff mentioned in my first post, such as astrology, tarot cards, mythology, etc.

Sorry for the ramble. >___>



CallSignOWL said:


> I dont really have a "religion." I dont mean to start a fight, and i know that religion, like politics, can be a very sensitive area for some folks. I dont think we need a "god" for there to be morals. human society in general creates the "morals" we have in our life. Perhaps early peoples attatched their religion to their moral standards to make it more acceptable or harder to argue (think of divine right: you cant argue with whatever the king is doing, the king was appoited by god!) I think that we are in charge of our own lives and what we make of it. Not to dig at you religious folks out there, but I think we should believe in what actually exists, not something that we have no proof of. Medicine is known to cure sickness. Does praying? there is really no proof, therefore we should not trust in it because there is a pretty fair chance it does nothing what so ever.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on so much, just wanted to make myself clear. And if you are offended by my beliefs, I am sorry you feel that way.
> 
> and as an ISTJ, I am kinda stuck, as it were, in this view point. so theres really no chance to persuade me otherwise.:tongue:


Nah, I'm not offended at all. Thanks for your input though. x]


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

I know two Rationals who are into religion - "in their way". That is, one of them minimizes religion as personal gnosis and the other one considers it more in the realm of metapsychology. Both compartmentalize it and are very private people.
One a Wiccan, the other Asatruar.
Most others I know are atheists or agnostics.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

I wanna ad this 2 studies to the thread, i find them interesting :

1. A sample of 92 *male* *evangelical missionary personnel* completed Form G (Anglicised) of the MBTI. The two predominant types among this group *were* *ESTJ (24%) and ISTJ (15%)*. In the group as a whole there were clear preferences for extraversion over introversion, for sensing over intuition, for thinking over feeling, and for judging over perceiving (2005).

SpringerLink - Journal Article


2. A sample of 57 *male evangelical church leaders* completed a measure of psychological type. The data demonstrated that *between one-quarter and one-third (28%) displayed a preference for sensing, feeling, and judging as either ESFJ or ISFJ. *This is consistent with findings from other recent studies concerned with the personality profile of clergy (2002). 

Psychological Types of Male Evangelical Church Leaders - Journal of Beliefs & Values: Studies in Religion & Education


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

Oops! mistake....


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not very spiritual or religious, so I suppose the description for INTP is accurate for me personally. As for religion, I think that they are are all equally valid and equally correct (as well as equally wrong). As for god, if one does exist, we cannot know of that existence, at least not at the present time.


----------



## Karistiana (Apr 20, 2010)

supermarionbros said:


> INFP: Wicca, especially Celtic paganism. Also possibly Druidism, but not Asatru


I do seem to have an attraction to earth based religions. I'm a rather non-traditional Deist. :happy:


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

ISFP: Select a religion based on whether its art or music appeals to you. High Episcopalianism or Catholocism are good for theatre and classical music. Avoid anything tacky.

Hmmm...I'm Episcopalian and have been laboring under the impression that I'm an INFP. Maybe I'm an ISFP after all... :laughing:


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2010)

Didn't read most of the replies.

What is strange is that I'm in a Pentecostal church, and I'm ISTJ. Certainly as heck explains why everyone else is "WOO-HOO" and I'm more like "...yay". But I don't think I would ever switch to anything else.

And you know it's interesting, I have not ever met an NT who is Christian or any faith for that matter. Always atheist/agnostic. This troubles me at times.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

why would it trouble you, Shawn?


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2010)

CallSignOWL said:


> why would it trouble you, Shawn?


Their seemingly inherent preference to go for the atheist or agnostic standpoint, which means they don't think Christianity can be true because the laws of physics and the like don't support it. (Not trying to bad mouth the laws of physics or science, because I respect science.) I hope you can pardon my concern, I'm a bit of an evangelist and when people say "God's not real! Christianity is a fake!" my heart sinks.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

well...its kinda hard to beleive something that would be physically Impossible, I can see how one would argue that...:mellow:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I know this thread probably wasn't meant to be funny, but I chuckled here and there. 

I test as an ISFJ, but I would definitely not agree with the religious assessment in terms of myself. Either I'm not really an SJ, or I'm a super special SJ. I was raised in a relatively strict Lutheran church however, and I'm fairly certain that my mom is an ESFJ, so maybe these theories are close to accurate. These days I find myself searching for what I personally believe in. I'm open to everything at this point and I'm taking my time doing research and learning in all areas I can find. I'm taking two different religion classes for college electives this semester, and I'm really enjoying them. Even if I never settle on anything specific, I enjoy having the knowledge and understanding other religions from a scholarly standpoint. 

If I were to choose something right this moment, I would say I would go with something much closer to Buddhism, or possibly Wicca - so I guess I fit more with the NFs. 

On a more hilarious note, I was actually discussing religion with an ENTJ today... and we talked about starting our own religion, which brings to mind this: 



> ENTJ: Religion has its uses. Money, power and easy access to willing sex partners leap immediately to mind. Try starting your own cult. The exact type of cult should be determined by your background and aesthetic tastes, and by the exploitable pre-existing inclinations of the pathetic sheep-people who surround you."


Funny, yeah?


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Shawn said:


> Their seemingly inherent preference to go for the atheist or agnostic standpoint, which means they don't think Christianity can be true because the laws of physics and the like don't support it. (Not trying to bad mouth the laws of physics or science, because I respect science.) I hope you can pardon my concern, I'm a bit of an evangelist and when people say "God's not real! Christianity is a fake!" my heart sinks.


There is no God and Religion sucks! :tongue::crazy:


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2010)

*Heart sinks* :wink:


----------



## saturnbug (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought this was very funny.
Not accurate to any extent, but certainly funny.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

supermarionbros said:


> ISFP: Select a religion based on whether its art or music appeals to you. High Episcopalianism or Catholocism are good for theatre and classical music. Avoid anything tacky.


Avoiding anything tacky is pretty much my main mission in life.


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Avoiding anything tacky is pretty much my main mission in life.


It's the same with me...


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

ENTP fits me the best. I'm kind of apathetic about religion and spiritual things and would prefer not to deal with it. I just want to make the life I have personally rich and enjoyable. Just make the most of it. To be fair I did dabble in Buddhism and humanism and like a lot of those principles. But I have more of a philosophical inclination rather than a spiritual one.


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm an INFx and I'm a Pentecostal. 

I don't believe I have to beat someone over the head with a Bible because that does scare people off; I believe you have to give people time. When they ask questions, I'll answer...even though that has rarely happened. Actions speak louder than words from my experiences, and I tend to keep quiet about my faith even though how I dress is sort of obvious in my area. I don't do well with teens or adults (especially in forums like this since people are from too many walks of life with views who are turned off by this...and er...extreme fear of rejection) about my faith, but little kids are a little easier since they are like sponges and I throw out a few facts for the kids that I know; I mostly do memory verses in my Sunday School with the kids but I don't interact with them much unless they want some attention, I'll listen and play around with them. I've heard preaching from evangelists who fit that stereotype of being an evangelical. Some are awesome, some okay, and some are just..."ugh...go away you hypocritical traditionalist; there's so much more to it than that!" I do question certain authorities at times and I consider myself a rebel when it comes to clicks and certain people in church and still strong in my faith. I do DREAD when our church has to go greet other people when pastor says to because I hate talking to strangers or people I don't really know and prefer one-on-one relationships. I just sit and try to look busy or fidgety or stand up. Then some people are like "she's shy" or "she's not friendly" or "she's a jerk" when that's not true if you know INFP or J type.

Just a side note and I'm not trying to be preachy: But those types of people who are ministers or leaders in church, keep in mind, some are looking out for people's best interest because they really do really care about people like you and really do believe in what they believe in as well as I do. Yeah, it's stupid for most religious folk to beat you over the head with ANY religion and doctrine, period because people can just run off. Not all of them are hypocrites. There are some who are very sincere like me. Everyone is just a human. We're all trying to do better.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

ENFJ and I'm making my own belief system as I go...for me, myself, and I alone...not planning on making the next suicide cult people, just finding my own spiritual path to enlightenment.


So...whatever you picked for us, I'm going to ignore it and establish my own ideas...and probably change them as my life goes on...call me a flake will you...I'll teach YOU to call me a flake...*grumble grumble*


----------

